

CoderDojo NYC: Bringing free tech education to NYC youth - geekgirlweb
http://indiegogo.com/cdnyc

======
ivan_ah
Very cool.

There has been a lot of talk about teaching HTML and js to adults recently
(learn to web-dev in x months, get a job), but this is even better!

Teach kids! You have to wonder what will become of a whole generation of kids
who are growing up with a js shell in their browser... (Anecdote, the other
day a 10 year old showed me around minecraft -- not just the 3D world game: he
also had a complete understanding of about 10-30 commands in the command
window. I found tp=teleport to be quite cool. 10 year old! In a couple of
years, you could give this kid some ssh keys and he will run your systems n.p.
I spoke to his hacker mom RE hiring her son (eventually) and she said she will
think about it.)

~~~
geekgirlweb
Thanks! CoderDojo is doing crazy well in the UK (specifically Ireland, the
motherland) and we're trying to spread the love here in the US.

One of the amazing stories so far is a 12 y/o building an iOS game app and
outselling Angry Birds (in Apple App Store Ireland), had the pleasure of
meeting his mother who was exceptionally proud.

One of our youngest girls here (9 y/o) mastered basic HTML and was mentoring
older youth!

------
pbateman
I'm a bit puzzled why both the $30 and $100 levels both state that _Your
donation can purchase 1 USB bracelet for 1 youth!_. Surely the $100 level
should be able to provide at least three.

~~~
geekgirlweb
Because the rest of the money is going towards the $200 Chromebooks ;)

